# Python Frage



## dezz (1. April 2011)

Hallo,
weiß jemand, wie man eine Variable als Funktionsnamen wiedergibt?


Bsp.:

var = test1
var()



sollte sozusagen zu :

test1()


----------



## dezz (1. April 2011)

selbst geschafft. mit eval() !


----------

